# Station coverage area



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

On the FCC website, there used to be a page
for where one could input a station's HAAT,
and ERP, and dBu level and see the distance
the station would reach. I think the result
was in km.

I want to know if there is a query for digital
stations.

Is there any link like this still available?

I know already about antennaweb.org
but thats not what I want.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

The HAAT program had problems and was taken down (it gave the wrong HAAT). To find the approxmiate digital service contour coverage of a digital station use 40dBu instead in the analog FM Curves program. Then plot it in the Circle Plot program. The result will be based on flat terrain, but thats the best there is at the moment.


----------

